# Buying Online Abroad - Do I Chance It?



## SteveBristol (Aug 13, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone - I hope this is the right place to ask this question(s).

I've narrowed down my search (I hope) for a new machine to a choice of two Bezzera machines - BZ09 or Unica.

Both fit the space I have available, and I hope will avoid the need to upgrade too soon.

At the moment though, availability would require buying online from suppliers in Italy -, I suspect I may be entering a bit of a minefield.

But, the BZ09 I can get from coffee italia for a shade under £600, the Unica is available for about £700 with exchange rates how they are from espresso coffeeshop (i hope I'm allowed to mention suppliers names).

I would have looked at buying a Unica from Bella Barista but they are not in stock at the moment.

I drink my coffee black so single boiler is not an issue, capacity isn't an issue as the other half drinks tea.

The Unica has PID, and DanielJ posted a positive review of his Unica a little while back.

I'm shopping for a Eureka Mignon to go with it as well - I'll get that from a UK supplier.

At the prices available is it worth taking a chance? - the big worry I can see is potential warranty issues

Thanks For Any Guidance

Steve


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you do a search on this forum for Coffee Italia it will lead you to forum members' experiences with this company. Not heard of Espresso Coffeeshop. Recall a member a while ago having problems with a machine supplied by Coffee Italia which was eventually sorted satisfactorily.


----------



## SteveBristol (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for That Systemic Kid, from what I can see coffee italia look like they can support machine in the UK, only thing is I'm quite taken with the Unica which unfortunately they don't supply


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You only have to have one problem which requires a return to base and then whatever saving you have made is gone! I had the use of a QuickMill Silvano for 2 months from Bb recently, and for someone who wants to make espresso and is not bothered about milk, it is a cracking machine. It too has a Pid but it regulated temp at the group head and not coming off the boiler. I found it a very progressive machine and BellaBarista stock them and the Mignon. You will get a 2 year warranty on the machine as well

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-machines/coffee-makers/all-single-boiler/quik-mill-silvano-espresso-machine.html


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Strewth - the Quickmill Silvano is pug ugly - couldn't live with that in the kitchen for half the list price.


----------



## SteveBristol (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks dfk, I am semi inclined to wait to see if bb get Unica back in stock and buy from them


----------



## SteveBristol (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes Systemic Kid, the look of the Bezzera machines is one of the reasons I have been drawn to them - they pass the test of what the boss will have in her kitchen


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

SteveBristol said:


> Thanks dfk, I am semi inclined to wait to see if bb get Unica back in stock and buy from them


BB are doing the BZ10 for £899 - admittedly £170 higher than your budget but you would get two years warranty and a higher spec machine.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Strewth - the Quickmill Silvano is pug ugly - couldn't live with that in the kitchen for half the list price.


Says the man with an EK43........LOL


----------



## SteveBristol (Aug 13, 2014)

I did look at the BZ10, but I don't really need to heat up 1.5l of water, that's where the smaller 0.5l boilers on the other two scored for me. I've only had to do two drinks one after the other once in the last month - when my daughter wanted a latte. Thanks again Systemic Kid


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Says the man with an EK43........LOL


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder - you'd have to be completely sightless to find the Silvano attractive

Anyway, Mrs Systemic thinks the EK looks 'cool' - so there!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

TBH, if i didnt drink a lot of milky coffee's the Unica looks great. Single boiler, PID & E61 grouphead. looks good as well. Easier to maintain - descale etc. Give BB a ring, they should know when next shipment is due or there is casa in holland who a few have used on here for grinders. They offer a 2 year warranty.

http://casabarista.com/bezzera-unica-coffee-machine/


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

the only problem with waiting for any new machines from Italy, Germany and quite a few other European countries is the whole place goes on holiday for August, so unless a supplier has got them in stock it will be some time in September when most stuff arrives!!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I find it a bit odd why Bezzera have put their own group on the HX BZ10 and an E61 on the single boiler. Their own group on the single boiler would make it alot more affordable probably!


----------



## SteveBristol (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the pointer to the supplier in Holland Glevum. I'll start tapping away on the calculator


----------



## SteveBristol (Aug 13, 2014)

The BZ09 looks like the same chassis and boiler as the Unica, but with their group and no PID


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Steve, did you ever figure out what you were going to do. I've also got some interest in grabbing a Unica and noticed BB will be taking a delivery of a few soon. If you did buy one, are you happy with it?

Cheers


----------

